
Discovery of unpredicted stellar black hole in milky way galaxy - QueensGambit
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-11/caos-cao112519.php
======
QueensGambit
Until now, scientists had estimated the mass of an individual stellar black
hole in our Galaxy at no more than 20 times that of the Sun. But, this stellar
black hole has a mass 70 times greater than the Sun. The monster black hole is
located 15 thousand light-years from Earth and has been named LB-1 by the
researchers.

